# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Këndi im fetar

## Zana e malit

Te nderuar miq!

Pershendetje per te gjithe ju qe i takoni konfesionit Islam!
Do te doja pak a shume te sqaroj qellimin e hapjes se kesaj teme te re nga ana ime.

Meqenese verrejta qe ne kete rubrike ka shume tema te hapura ne lidhje me fene Islame gje per te cilen iu pergezoj, une megjithate e pashe te udhes qe me kete teme timen te iu bej juve, te nderuar anetare qe, ketu te sillni qofte fjale te urta te thena nga dietar te perkatesise Islame, pjeseza shkrimesh ne lidhje me Islamin apo cafredo qe iu te konsideroni se eshte me interes per te gjithe ne qe ta dijme.

Pse e bej kete?!

Shkaku eshte qe, duke e ditur qe ka shume libra fetar te cilat jane me vlere per te gjithe ne, mirepo ngaqe nuk kemi pasur mundesine t'i lexojme te gjithe ato, se paku do te ishte shume mire besoj qe, secili nga ne qe posedon libra te tille fetar, apo reviste e gazete, te shkepus nga to ndonje shkrim inetresant apo edhe tregim qe ka te beje me fene dhe ta sjell ketu.

Besoj qe ideja qe kam do te has ne mirekuptim nga te gjithe ju sepse mbi te gjitha eshte ne sherbim dhe interes te te mires sone.

Meqe une jam edhe hapese e temes dhe duke shpresuar ne mirekuptimin tuaj, po e bej une nje postim te pare qe e konsiderova se eshte me vlere per t'u postuar:


*DUAJA*

Duaja eshte arma e besimtarit. Duhet te bejme gjithmone dua.
Ka shume lloje te ndryshme duash. Me me vlere jane ato
qe permenden ne hadithe sherife.
Te thuash kush ben nje dua shpeton nga varferia, nese ajo dua pranohet,
do te thote qe atij personi qe e ben i hapet nje mundesi per te punuar ose i vjen 
rrisku andej nga s'e pret. Edhe ai qe ben dua per te shpetuar nga semundja, gjen
ilaçin qe e sheron ate ose i vjen sherrimi nga diçka e papritur.
Te punosh nuk ta shton rriskun. Ai qe e jep rriskun eshte Allahu teala. Puna eshte vetem arsyeja. 
Te shterngohesh fort pas arsyeve eshte synnet. Per te shpetuar nga nevojat, per te arritur rriskun dhe te mirat duhet te kapemi pas arsyeve.
Ne hadithe sherife thuhet:

** Ai qe do te kete jeten e gjate dhe rriskun e madh, te kujdeset per te afermit dhe t'i vizitoje ata!
* Gjumi i mengjesit eshte pengese per rriskun.
* Kush ia shpreh nevojat e tij njerezve nuk gjen zgjidhje. Kush kerkon nga Allahu teala, shpeton nga hallet.
* Ai qe e ben kapital friken ndaj Allahut e arrin rriskun pa nevojen e tregetise dhe kapitalit. Ne nje ajet thuhet:

- " Kush i frikesohet Allahut, Allahu hap nje dere shpetimi per te dhe ia dergon rriskun aty ku nuk e pret".

* Kush e arrin rriskun te falenderoje shhume. Ne qoftese i pakesohet rrisku, te beje istigfar!*

(Falenderimi eshte te thuash "Elhamdulil-lah", istigfar eshte te thuash "Estagfirull-llah", te besh istigfar do te thote te besh pune te mira te cilat behen shkak per faljen e gjynaheve).

** Kush kendon suren "Ihlas" sahere qe futet ne shtepi, nuk e provon varferine
* Kush ka nje hall ose eshte ne borxh, po te thote njemije here "la haule ue la kuuete il-la bil-lahil alij-jil adhim" Allahu teala ia lehteson ate.
* Kush thote njeqind here ne dite "la haule ue la kuuete il-lah bil-lah" nuk sheh varferi.*

Qe te plotesohen duate, duhet te jesh i besimit Ehl-i synnet, t'i kryesh porosite e Allahut dhe te largohesh nga ato gjera qe Ai i ka ndaluar. 


*** Shkrimi i melartshem eshte marre nga nje faqe e nje takvimi-kalendari!

Me rrespekt per te gjithe ju,

Zana e malit

_P.S. Do te ishte mire qe shkrimet qe do t'i postoni ketu te tregoni burrimin e tij, pra nga cili liber, reviste apo gazete e keni marre ate!_

----------


## INDRITI

Atehere duke ju pergjigjur kerkeses tende po postoj dicka dhe shpresoj qe te jete sadopak e vlefshme per kedo qe e lexon.

Shkendijat e urtesise


*Thënie të Othmanit r.a.*



“Tri gjëra më janë të dashura nga kjo bote: ushqimi i të uriturit, veshja e të leckosurit dhe leximi i Kur’anit.



* * *

Ëmbëlsirën e adhurimit e kam gjetur në katër gjëra:

Në kryerjen e detyrimeve të All-llahut,

Në largimin ndaj të ndaluarave të All-llahut,

Në urdhërimin e veprave të mira duke kërkuar shpërblimin e All-llahut,

Në largimin e njerëzve nga gjërat e shëmtuara duke u frikësuar nga hidhërimi i All-llahut.



* * *

Katër gjëra nga jashtë janë vyrtyt, nga brenda detyrim:



Shoqërimi me njerëzit e urtë është virtyt, dhe për të qenë pranë tyre është detyrim,

Leximi i  Kur’anit është virtyt, ndërsa veprimi sipas Kur’anit është detyrim,

Vizita e varrezave është virtyt, ndërsa përgatitja për varr është detyrim,

Vizita e të sëmurit është virtyt, ndërsa për ta marrë këshillën nga i sëmuri është detyrim.



* * *

Besimtari i sigurtë përjeton gjashtë lloje të frikës:

Nga ana e All-llahut të madhërishëm, që të mos ia privojë (marrë) besimin,

Nga ana e meleqeve (shkruesit e ndershëm), që të mos i regjistrojnë diç për shok të cilit do të turpërohej në Ditën e gjykimit,

Nga ana e djallit, që të mos ia prishë veprat e mira,

Nga ana e melekut të vdekjes, që të mos ia merr shpirtin papritmas, përderisa ai është i papërgatitur .

Nga ana e dunjasë (kësaj bote), e të harrojë Ahiretin (botën tjetër),

Nga ana e familjes (bashkëshortja dhe fëmijët), le të mos stërngarkohet  për së tepërmi rreth tyre, dhe ata ta shmangin nga përmendja e All-llahut të madhërishëm.



* * *

Pesë shenjat e njeriut të devotshëm (të ruajtur) janë:

Shoqërohet me ata që ia fuqizojnë dhe plotësojnë imanin (besimin),

Ruan epshet dhe gjuhën,

Kur e godet një grusht i rëndë nga dynjaja, atë e sheh si dënim, ndërsa kur i ndodh një gjë e vocërr nga feja, atë e shfrytëzon dhe e merr si këshillë,

Nuk e mbush barkun as me ushqim hallall (të lejuar) duke u frikësuar se mos në atë ushqim është përzier diç nga harami (e ndaluar),

I sheh të gjithë njerëzit tjerë të shpëtuar, ndërsa vehten e sheh sikur është i mbaruar.



* * *

Përcillet nga Othmani r.a., i cili e ka lexuar versetin e Kur’anit fisnik:

*“Përsa i përketë murit, ai ishte i dy djelmoshave jetimë të atij qyteti, e nën të ata kishin një thesar (ari) dhe babai i tyre ka qenë njeri i mirë, e Zoti yt dëshiroi që ata të dy (jetimë) ta arrijnë pjekurinë e vet dhe ta nxjerrin ata vet thesarin e tyre…” (EL Kehf, 82)*

dhe më pastaj e vijoi shpjegimin:

“Ai thesari përbëhej nga një pllakë e artë, në të cilën ishin shkruar 8 (tetë) rreshta, në të cilët thuhej:

Çuditem me atë që e ka njohur vdekjen, dhe përsëri qeshet,

Çuditem me atë që e ka njohur dunjanë kaluese, dhe përsëri vrapon pas saj,

Çuditem me atë që është i njohur se çdo gjë është e dhënë në sasi të përcaktuar, dhe përsëri brengoset kur i humbë,

Çuditem me atë që është i vetëdishëm për dhënjën e llogarisë dhe pëgjegjësisë para All-llahut, dhe përsëri grumbullon pasuri,

Çuditem për së tepërmi me atë që e njeh zjarrin që e ka djegur dhe përsëri bën gabime,

Çuditem me atë i cili e ka njohur All-llahun me njohuri të sigurtë dhe përsëri përmend tjetër kënd përveç All-llahut,

Çuditem me atë që ka njohuri të sigurtë për Xhennetin dhe përsëri kërkon qetësi (rehati) në dunja (në këtë botë),

8.   Çuditëm me atë që e njohu djallin si armik dhe përsëri i bindet urdhëresave të tij.  


*Pergatiti Dr.Ali  Iljazi per revisten frymezimi.  * 

nderkohe qe do te vazhdojme edhe ne te ardhmen  :Lulja3:

----------


## Zana e malit

Te them te drejten, kur e fillova kete teme mendoja qe anetaret do te veprojne si me pare, neper forume, duke bere vetem kopjim te teksteve qe i gjejne te gatshme neper internet dhe do t'i sjellin ketu, mirepo tek mundi yt qe verrejta me ane te psotimit te melartshem pashe qe ti e ke kuptuar thelbin e qellimin e kesaj teme!

*INDRIT te lumte!* 
 Ke bere nje postim shume, shume te mire mike e nderuar! Do te deshiroja qe edhe te tjeret te inkuadrohen ne kete teme, duke vepruar njesoj sic edhe ke bere ti, pra duke postuar shkrime nga me te ndryshmet dhe duke vene me poshte edhe burrimin se nga eshte marre ai shkrim.

Duke te falenderuar ty INDRIT nga zemra per kete shkrim jashtzakonisht te frytshem, deshiroj qe te te them te vazhdosh me te njejtin avaz, nderkaq ne te njejten kohe i ftoj edhe te tjeret te jene pjese e kesaj teme me ane te shkrimeve te tyre!

Me respekt per ty dhe gjithe te tjereve te cilet do te marrin pjese ketu,
Zana e Malit  :zana: 

P.S Cdo pune qellimmire dhe qe ka ne prapavije nje vullnet te mire pranohet me shume dashamiresi!   :Lulja3:

----------


## INDRITI

Edhe une jue pershendes Zana edhe ju falenderoj njekohesisht.

Nderkohe po postoj edhe vijimin e shkrimit.


*SHKËNDIJA TË URTËSISË*



Ekzistojnë 3 lloje njerëzish:

Njeri i kompletuar i cili ka mendimin e drejtë por edhe këshillohet me të tjerët.

Gjysmë njeri është ai i cili ka mendimin e drejtë por nuk këshillohet me të tjerët.

Njeri por sështë njeri, është ai që nuk mendon fare dhe nuk këshillohet me të tjerët.



*      *          *

Për shok tëndin zgjidhe njeriun me këto virtyte

  (tipare)

-          puntor 

-          i devotshëm (i ruajtur, i pastër)

-          intelegjent (i zgjuar) dhe ruaju nga:

-          përtaci

-          endacaku

-          llomotitësi (që spran duke folur)

-          njeriu i prishur dhe 

-          ngatërrestari



*       *          *

Të mbajturit mend është  dhunti e All-llahut madhërishëm. Ndërsa dhuntinë e Tij nuk ia dhuron mëkatarit.

*Të mbajturit mend e ndihmojnë këto gjëra:*

-   përdorimi i misvakut,

-   mjalti,

-   tamjani me sheqer,

-   21 kokrra rrushi esëll në mëngjez.

*Ndër shkaqet e harresës numërohen:*

-     mosbindja ndaj All-llahut xh.sh.,

-     mëkatet e shumta,

-     brengat,

-     depresioni

-     angazhimi i tepërt fizike e psikike 

-     lidhshmëria e tepërt me njerëzit.



*      *          *

- Kur njeriu arrinë pjekurinë mendore, fletë më pak.

- Bëhu i bindur në namazin e dikujt, nëse përshperitë.

- Të folurit është zbukurim, ndërsa heshtja shpëtim

- Edhe nëse fletë mos tejkalo kufirin.

- Për heshtje kurr nuk jam penduar, ashtu siç jamë penduar shumë herë, kur kam folur.



*      *          *

Një pasanikut iu sëmua i biri. As mjekët e as astrologët nuk ia gjetën barin shërues. Shokët e këshilluan babain e brengosur:

- Të këshillojmë ta lexosh tërë Kuranin për shëndetin e birit tënd apo të presh kurban dhe tua ndash të varfërve.

Duke menduar për këtë këshillë pasaniku tha:

- Më mirë është ta lexoj Kuranin,  sepse kopea e bagëtisë është larg!

Kur dëgjoi për këtë një dijetar i devotshëm (iruajtur) tha:

- Pasaniku i dha përparsi leximit të Kuranit (hatmës), sepse Kuranin e ka në maje të gjuhës, ndërsa kopenë e bagëtisë (pasurin) e ka në mes të zemrës!

*      *          *

Një besimtar duke falur namazin, kur erdhi te fjala: Ij-jake nabudu  Vetëm ty të adhurojmë! i foli ndërgjegja e tij që sësht duke thënë të vërtetën, sepse at namaz është duke bërë për njerëzit duke i adhuruar ata, për këtë shkak e ndërpreu namazin. Në namazin e ardhshëm iu përsërit e njëjta gjë dhe ndërgjegja në këtë rast i tha se e adhuron bashkë-shorten, ndërsa në namazin tjetër, ndërgjegja i tha se adhuron pasurinë, të cilën ua shpërndan të varfërve.

Në namazin tjetër,ndërgjegja i tha:

- Nëse qëndron pas asaj që fletë atëherë je nga ithëtarët e sin- Nëse qëndron pas asaj që fletë atëherë je nga ithëtarët e sinçert të All-lahut!



*      *          *

*Ebu Hasan Shaziliu këshillonte:*

- Nëse dëshiron të përsosë imanin (besimin) tënd, zbukuro sjelljet tua. Nëse dëshiron që të dojë All-llahu, merr pjesë në zgjidhjen e problemeve të njerëzve. Nëse dëshiron të jeshë në radhët e larta të besimtarëve të zgjedhur, rregullisht kryej detyrimet (farzet) e All-llahut. Nëse dëshiron që të takosh All-llahun në Ditën e Gjykimit, duhesh të jeshë tërësisht i pastërt dhe pa mëkate, atëher rregullisht pastrohu nga ndyesia (xhunubllyki) dhe pastrohu (laje tërë trupin ) çdo xhuma (të premte).

Nëse dëshiron që në Ditën e Gjykimit të ringjallësh në dritë dhe i sigurt nga dënimi, mos i bën dëm asnjë krijese të All-llahut! Nëse dëshiron që të paksohen gabimet, atëherë pandërprerë të bësh <istigfar>. Nëse dëshiron të jesh njeriu më i fuqishëm, tërësisht mbështetu te All-llahu. Nëse dëshiron që All-llahu ti mbulojë të metat tuaja, mbmuloi të metat e të tjerëve. Nëse dëshiron që të fshihen tërësisht mëkatet tuaja, lutu pandërpre All-llahut për falje, bëhu i ruajtur,e i përulur dhe vazhdimisht bën vepra të mira!

Do te vijojme-------------------------

----------


## Zana e malit

Meqe i afrohemi Kurban Bajramit, deshiroj t'iu sjell pak njohuri ne lidhje me kurbanin!


*Prerja e Kurbanit*  eshte vaxhib per cdo musliman, mashkull apo femer, te lire, te afte per te menduar, qe ka arritur moshen e pjekurise, qe ka pasuri me teper se nevoja, qe te beje kurban nje kafshe deri ne perendim te dites se trete te Bajramit.
PASURI E NEVOJSHME QUHET: 1 shtepi, 3 pale roba, veglat dhe mobiljet qe perdoren ne shtepi, sherbetoret, mjetet qe perdoren per te hypur, librat e zanatit dhe borxhet qe duhet te paguaje.

Kurban do te thote prerja e njeres prej kafsheve si: dele, dhi, lope ose deve me qellimin e kurbanit ne nje nga tre ditet e para te Kurban Bajramit. Deveja ose lopa mund te blehet dhe te pritetme qellimin e kurbanitnga 7 muslimane bashkarisht. Dhenia e ketyre kafsheve, te gjalla, te varferve ose dikujt tjeter si sadaka nuk quhet kurban.
  NJe kafshe qe nuk i sheh njeri sy, qe eshte topalle e nuk ecen dot, qe i mungon me teper se gjysma e dhembeve, i eshte prere me shume se gjysma e veshit dhe e bishtit ose njera nga kembet, apo nje kafshe qe eshte shume e dobet NUK mund te behet kurban.

Shtate pjese te kurbanitdhe te cdo kafshe qe jane haram te hahen:

1. Gjaku i derdhur
2. Organet e urines
3. Gjendrat e urines
4. Qeska e urines
5. Temthi
6. Pjesa e perparme e kafshes femer
7. Vezet e dashit

Eshte e pelqyeshme qe 1/3 e kurbanit ta mbash ne shtepi, 1/3 t'ua japesh fqinjeve dhe pjesen tjeter te varferve. Mund edhe t'u shperndahet i gjithi i varferve ose te mbahet i gjithi ne shtepi.
Lekura i jepet nje te varferi qe fal namaz, ose edhe perdoret ne shtepi. 


Marre nga kalendari- takvim!

----------


## INDRITI

*Thenie nga Hasan el Basriu*



Kur njeriu kërkon diturinë e Kuranit dhe diturinë në përgjithësi në emër të All-llahut xh.sh., kjo patjetër duhet të shihet në imanin, përultësin, devotëshmërine, shpirtëmadhësinë dhe thjeshtësine e tij.

* * *



Kurani është ilaç i shërimit për besimtarin dhe udhërrëfyes i të devotshëmve. Kush është udhëzuar në bazë të tij ka arritur, ndërsa kush e ka refuzuar Kuranin ka dështuar.



* * *



Njerëzit që lexojnë Kuranin e nuk veprojnë sipas tij, janë njerëzit më të këqinj Sepse nuk ndjekin rrugën e Kuranit, All-llahu e ka lëshuar mallkimin mbi ta, dhe i mallkojnë të gjithë ata që kanë këtë detyrë.



* * *



Te njeriu i mencur gjuha është pas zemrës dhe kur dëshiron të thotë diçka, së pari mendon mirë. Nëse kjo do të jetë e dobishme, atëherë e thotë, në të kundërtën hesht. Ndërsa tek i padituri zemra është pas gjuhës. Ai flet sa herë që do dhe duke mos menduar mirë. 



* * *



Njeri! Nuk  përbëhet feja prej asaj që ti të tregohesh para njerzve se je besimtar, gjersa mashtrohesh me dëshira të kota. Besim i vërtetë është ai i cili është skalitur thellë në zemër dhe të cilin e vërtetojnë veprat e mira të njeriut.



* * *



Njeriu i përkryer është ai, te i cili gjenden këto katër gjëra:

Besimi i cili e udhëzon

Mendja pas të cilës shkon.

Prejardhja bujare e cila e ruan dhe

Trupi i cili i mbron dinjitetin.



* * *



Mos u bëj i lakmueshem,e nuk do të poshtrohesh.

Mos kërko prej njerzve, nuk do të paksohet (pasuria) ndërsa ti do të mbetesh njeri.

Nëse nuk je i butë, tregohu i butë

Nëse nuk je i ditur, përpiqu të mësosh.

Njeriu kryesisht është si ai me të cilin shoqerohet.

* * *



Dy gjëra nuk ndahen kurrë: lakmia dhe urrejtja.

Njeriu udhëheq mbi mendjen, me fisnikëri dhe shpirtmadhësi.





* * *



Sëmundja e pastron trupin siç e pastron zeqati pasurinë.

Kërko kënaqësinë në tri gjëra: në namaz, në leximin dhe kuptimin e Kuranit dhe në permendjen e Zotit.

Kënd nuk e largon namazi i vet nga veprat e këqija, e largon nga All-llahu xh.sh. dhe e tërhek hidhërimin e Tij në vete.



* * *



Njëriu gjithnjë është në mes të tri gjërave:

Sprovës e cila vjen 

Të mirës e cila kalon

Vdekjes e cila i merr të gjitha.



* * *



Tri dështime të mëdha janë:

Udhëheqësit të cilit i përkulesh, e ai të mashtron.

Fqinji i cili e përhap të keqen tënde, ndërsa e fsheh të mirën tënde.

Varfëria e cila sjell dhembje.



* * *



Tre përsona asesi nuk mund të konsiderohen të përgojuar:

I shfrenuari i hapët  mëkatari kur dëshiron të tregohet shfrenueshmëria e tij.

Novatori në fe  kur të tregohet përtritja e tij dhe 

Udhëheqësi tiran (pushtetmbajtësi) kur i tërhiqet vërejtja për tiraninë e tij.



* * *



Mjer për njeriun! All-llahu nuk e ka krijuar asnjë krijesë tjetër të vuajë prej kësaj bote siç vuan njeriu.

O njeri, zvogloje të qeshurit tënd, sepse të qeshurit e tepërt e ngrin dhe e mbyt zemrën, e bartë gëzimin e vërtet, e zvoglon trimërinë dhe të shquarin e bën të poshtër.
************

përgatiti: Agron Muçaku

----------


## Del Monako

Pershendetje Zana, pershendetje Indrit! 
Zana e Malit  :buzeqeshje:  te falenderoj per temen. Mendoj (me kete teme) se ke dashur te hapesh nje koshere bletesh dhe te gjithe te sjellin pak nga ai mjalti qe i ka shijuar me shume. Kjo me shkon edhe mua per shtat, sepse asnjehere sme ka pelqyer ti bej gjerat copy-paste, por gjithmone kam dashur te them dicka ashtu si e kam kuptuar vete.


Gjithashtu s'ia qaj hallin shkrimeve informuese sa te jete Indriti ne kom.

Kam deshire te tregoj tre pjeseza ose tip besedash qe po lexoja te cilat edhe pse ne permbajtje kane humorin besoj se tregojne dhe kane vlera per jeten e paster qe bente profeti a.s. 

(I)
Te mbledhur diku ne nje qoshe Profeti a.s me disa Sahabe dhe azretin Ali a.s po 
hanin hurma (arabie). Ne ngrenie e siper njeri nga Sahabet kur pa qe azreti Ali a.s se kishte mendien i mbledh gjithe berthamat nga te tjeret dhe ja ve perpara azretit Ali. Kur ai kthehet i thone:
-Paske qen shume i urritur, shih sa berthama ke, paske ngrene pothuajse gjithe hurmat.
-Ali a.s- (Pergjigjet)-Mire une qe i kam ngrene hurmat, po ju paskeni qene aq te urritur sa i paskeni ngrene me gjithe berthama (pasi ata skishin berthama, ja kishin ven te gjitha perpara)
Profeti a.s i kenaqur me pergjigjen e zgjuar te Aliut a.s vazhdoi te ndiqte me buzeqeshje gazin e kesaj bisede te kendshme. 

(II)
Disa plaka ishin mbledhur tek shtepia e profetit Muhamed a.s dhe pas nje bisede te shkurter me profetin a.s fillojne te qajne. Profeti a.s largohet nga shtepia. ndersa plakat vazhdonin te qanin. Dikush i pyeti pse qanin dhe ato ju pergjigjen se profeti a.s i kishte thene se plakat nuk hyjne ne Xhenet. Meqense ato e dinin qe profeti a.s nuk kishte mundesi qe te genjente, pasi dihej karakteri i pa-arritshem qe zoteronte, e kishin tashme te sigurte qe nuk hynin ne Xhenet. Dikush i shqetesuar takon profetin dhe e lajmeron qe ato plaakat kishin vene kujen ne shtepine e tij, pasi ai i kishte thene qe plakat nuk hynin ne Xhenet. Profeti Muhamed (paqa dhe meshira e Allahut qofshin mbi te) me qetesi dhe me buzeqeshjen e tij te paster i pergjigjet:
-Plakat nyk hyjne ne Xhenet, pasi ato do te hyjne te reja. (Nqs e dini njerzit qe hyjne ne Xhenet hyjne ne moshen me te bukur te tyre). 
Kjo ishte dhe pergjigja qe i beri plakat te qeshin perseri  :buzeqeshje:  .

(III)

Pasi ishte mundur nje ushtri qafiresh, njeri nga udheheqesit e mundur ishte ulur ne nje qoshe te rruges. Nderkohe profeti Muhamed a.s po kalonte prane dhe komandanti i te mundurve po mendonte ne heshtje:"Ah sikur te kisha nje ushtri te madhe edhe ta sulmoja edhe nje here Muhamedin"
Nderkohe profeti Muhamed a.s pergjigjet: *"Edhe ne prape do te fitonim"*

-I cuditur sesi i ishte lexuar mednimi nga profeti, komandanti cohet edhe pas pyetjesh dhe bisedash me vone u konvertuan ne fene e vertet "Islamin".  :buzeqeshje: 



P.S: InshAllah s'kam transmetuar ndonje gje gabim, i pershkrova me fjalet e mia, ashtu sic me kujtoheshin nga libri qe i lexova. Do kem kenaqesine te tregoj edhe te tjera me vone, pasi tani skam me kohe. 

Selam Alejkum

----------


## forum126

> *Njerëzit që lexojnë Kuranin e nuk veprojnë sipas tij, janë njerëzit më të këqinj Sepse nuk ndjekin rrugën e Kuranit, All-llahu e ka lëshuar mallkimin mbi ta, dhe i mallkojnë të gjithë ata që kanë këtë detyrë.*


O Indrit, Allahu ta shperblefte, kjo per mendimin tim pervec Copy dhe Paste do edhe nje Bold.

----------


## INDRITI

> O Indrit, Allahu ta shperblefte, kjo per mendimin tim pervec Copy dhe Paste do edhe nje Bold.


Allahu te shperblefte edhe ty  :Lulja3:  
Perse nuk e merr mundimin tja besh ti ate qe kerkon?
Indriti.

----------


## INDRITI

Atehere pas pershendetrjes me te perzemert per artistin e popullit dhe Forum 126 po vivjon me dicka qe mu duk shume interesante e sidomos ne kete jave ku lutja te Zoti ka me shume vlere se ne cdo kohe.

*Te Pergjigjem Robi Im...*



Pyeti Musa a.s. nje dite Zotin e tij: *"O Zot.. Si i pergjigjesh Ti robit Tend mekatar nese te therret.. "O Zot"?* 

U pergjigj All-llahu i madheruar te derguarit dhe robit te Tij: "*I them... te pergjigjem robi im, te pergjigjem robi im, te pergjigjem robi im."*


Me pas pyeti Musa a.s. All-llahun e madheruar perseri: *"O Zoti im si i pergjigjesh Ti robit tend te mire nese te therrret e te thote "O Zot"?* 

I tha All-llahu i madheruar: *"I them: "Te pergjigjem robi im".*


I tha Musa: O Zot, te thirri robi jot mekatar e Ti i the "te pergjigjem robi im" tre here, e kur te thirri robi jot i mire Ti i the "Te pergjigjem robi im" vetem nje here?
I tha All-llahu i madheruar: "O Musa! Kur me thirri robi im i mire u mbeshtet tek punet e tij te mira, ndersa kur me thirri robi im mekatar u mbeshtet ne meshiren Time"
Thuaj: O roberit e mi te cilet I keni bere padrejtesi vetes suaj mos hiqni shprese nga meshira e All-llahut!

----------


## Del Monako

(IV)

Nje person shkon tek Profeti edhe e pyet: -"ResûlAllah cili eshte personi qe duhet te dua me shume dhe te respektoj me shume nga te gjithe ne jete?
-Profeti a.s pergjigjet- NENA!
I nxitur nga kurreshtja personi ne fjale tenton ta pyese per here te dyte Profetin.
-Po pas nenes, ResûlAllah, ke duhet te dua me shume dhe respektoj?
-Profeti pergjigjet(per here te dyte)- Nenen!
I cuditur ai e pyet perseri (per here te trete)-Po pas nenes, ResûlAllah(i derguari i Allahut)?
-Profeti Muhamed a.s  pergjigjet per here te trete- Nenen!
Hera e katert vijon me te njejten pyetje dhe vetem pas heres se katert Profeti a.s i pergjigjet- Babane!

Pra te dashur forumista duajini Nenat tuaja me shume se cdo gje dhe respektojini ato, pasi vetem kshu jeni te dashur tek *Allahu xh.sh*   . Prinderit jane njerezit qe duhet te duhen dhe respektohen me shume, por sic e shihni dhe me larte nga pergjigjet e Profetit Muhamed (paqa dhe meshira Allahut qofshin mbi te) ndaj NENES duhet te kete nje perkujdesje disa here me te madhe se Babai.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klevis2000

Del monako nuk thuhet Aliu a.s por Aliu r.a (RADIALLAHU ANHU) Allahu qofte i kenaqur me te.A .S Alejhis-Selam eshte vetem per profetet. :buzeqeshje: 



> I)
> Te mbledhur diku ne nje qoshe Profeti a.s me disa Sahabe dhe azretin Ali a.s po 
> hanin hurma (arabie). Ne ngrenie e siper njeri nga Sahabet kur pa qe azreti Ali a.s se kishte mendien i mbledh gjithe berthamat nga te tjeret dhe ja ve perpara azretit Ali. Kur ai kthehet i thone:
> -Paske qen shume i urritur, shih sa berthama ke, paske ngrene pothuajse gjithe hurmat.
> -Ali a.s- (Pergjigjet)-Mire une qe i kam ngrene hurmat, po ju paskeni qene aq te urritur sa i paskeni ngrene me gjithe berthama (pasi ata skishin berthama, ja kishin ven te gjitha perpara)
> Profeti a.s i kenaqur me pergjigjen e zgjuar te Aliut a.s vazhdoi te ndiqte me buzeqeshje gazin e kesaj bisede te kendshme.


Keto jane konkluzionet e mia nga pervoja.

Dituria
-"Te jep status dhe pushtet"
-"Te jep para" (lol)
-"Te shton kulturen"
-"Te hap horizontin"
-"Te forcon argumentin"
-"Te formon karakterin"
-"Te permison shprehine gjuhesore"
-"Te rrit personalitetin"
-"Te tregon te verteten"
-"Te ben te zgjuar"
-"S'te le ta humbesh kohen kot"
-"Te shton ambiciet"
-"Te zhvillon fantazine"
-"Te zgjeron aftesite"
-"Te forcon Intelktin"
-"Te ben te dobishem"
-"Te largon prej te keqes"
-"Te ndihmon ne zgjidhjen e problemeve"

Ky eshte nje liber qe eshte mire me e lexuar.Allahu ju ruajte.


http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/albn/albn2218.pdf

----------


## Klevis2000

*Fjale te urta 

Thënie dynujore*

Transmetohet se ka thënë Profeti i Zotit savs.: 

Nuk ka gjë më të mira se dy sende: besimi në Allahun dhe muslimanëve me iu 
ndihmua; e ska gjë më të keqe se dy sende: 
besimi në shumë zotra (politeizam) dhe me iu bë dëm muslimanëve. 

Ka thenë Alejhisselami: 

Ju këshilloj të rrini me dijetar e të dëgjoni ligjerata nga njerëzit e urtë 
se Allahu e ringjallë zemren e vdekur me driten e urtësisë 
ashtu si ringjallë tokën e vdekur me shi. 

Ebu Bekr Es-Siddiku ka thënë: 

Kush hyn në varr pa përgaditje është sikurse ai që perpiqet ta kaloj detin pa anije. 

Transmetohet se ka thënë Omeri: 

Fuqia në këtë botë është në pasuri, e ardhmja (Ahireti) është në veprat të mira. 

Transmetohet se Osmani ka thënë: 

Brenga për këtë botë është errësira në zemër, kurse brenga për ahiret është drita në zemër. 

Aliu (r.a.) ka thënë: 

Kush vëhet në hulumtin të diturisë, Xhennetin do ta gjejë; e kush e ndjekë mëkatin, Zjarrin (Xhennemin) do ta gjejë. 

Eameshi ka thenë: 

Atij të cilit devotshmeria është kapital, gjuhet nuk kanë me patur mundesi me e përshkruar fajden e besimit tij, e atij të cilit kjo 
botë është kapital, gjuhet nuk kanë me muajtë me e përshkruar rrenimin e besimit tij. 

Transmetohet nga Sufjan Es-Sevriu se ka thënë: 

Çdo vepër e dobët e berë nga afshet ka mundësi të jetë e falur, kurse secila veper e kaqe e berë nga kryelartësia (kibri) 
sështë e mujtun të felet  për arsye se rrënja e padegjueshmerisë i Iblisit (djallit) ka qenë nga kryelartësia, kurse Ademi mëkatin e vetë e ka berë nga afshet. 

Ka thënë një zahid (asket): 

Kush benë mekatin duke u qeshur, me siguri Allahu do ta shtie në Zjarr (sketerr) duke qajtur. Kush i bindet Allahut duke 
qajtur, Ai do ta shtie në Xhennet (parajsë) duke u qeshur. 

Një urtë ka thënë: 

Mos i nënçmoni mëkatet e vegjel, se në të vertetë nga ata degëzohen mëkatet e mëdha. 

Pejgamberi u ka thënë: 

Mëkati i vogel kur perseritet behet i madh, kurse mëkati i madh kur njeriu pendohet zhduket. 

Ka thënë edhe: 

Ska mekat të vogël me perseritje, e as të madh me istigfar (kërkese ndjese). 

Eshtë thënë: 

Njohesin e preokupon lavderimi, kurse asketin duaja (lutja). Kjo është për atë se njohësi brengoset për Zotin e vetë, kurse 
asketa brengoset për vetëvehten. 

Një i urtë ka thënë: 

Kush mendon se ka mik më të afërt se Allahun, ai dobet e njeh Allahun; kush mendon se ka armik më të madh se vetëvehten, 
ai keq e njeh vehten. 

Ka thënë Ebu Bekr Es-Siddiku për ajetin: Për shkak kë veprave (të këqia) të njerëzve, janë shfaqur në tokë e në det 
të zeza (bela, skamje, katasrofa hubmje e bereqetit etj.): 

Toka është gjuha, mbi ate qajnë njerëzit, e kur prishet zemra mbi te qajnë melekët. 

Eshtë thënë : 

Afshi (lakmia) në të vertetë i benë mbretërit skllav, ndërsa durimi i shndëron skllavet në mbretër  por valle a nuk e vëren 
në tregimin e Jusufit e Zulejhasë. 

I lumi ai të cilin e sundon mendja, a ëndjet i ka të robëruara; e i mjeri ai endjet e të cilit e sundojnë, e mendja i mbetet rob. 

Kush i braktis mekatet, zemra ka me iu zbutë, kush e braktisë të ndaluren (haramin) dhe e pranon të lejuaren (halalin) ai 
do ta ketë menden e pastër. Allahu i ka shpall një profeti: Mue më ndegjo në atë që të kam urdheruar e mos më 
kundershto Mue në atë që të keshilloj. 

Kulmi munçurisë është me punua atë me çka Allahu është i kënaqur dhe me u shmangë nga hidherimi i Tij. 

Ska emigrim (gurbet) për të mençurit, dhe ska atdhe për injorantin. 

Kush me degjueshmerin e vetë behet i afërt Allahut, në mesin e njerëzve do të jetë i huaj. 

Gjesti i nënshtrimit është shenjë njohurie, sikurse që trupi është shenjë i gjallerisë. 

Profeti e ka thënë: 

Rrënja e të gjitha mëkateve është dashuria ndaj kësaj bote, kurse rrënja e çdo çrregullimi është në mosdhënien e dhjetës 
(ushurit) dhe zekatit. 

Eshtë thënë: 

Ai i cili e pranon gabimin meriton lavderim, pranimi i gabimit është shenje i pranisë së veprave të Zoti. 

Mosmirënjohja është çorodi, kurse shoqërimi me të marrët është dëmesi. 

Poeti ka thënë: 

I mjeri ai që me dunjallekun zbavitet. 

Shpresat e mëdha e kanë dallëdisur. 

Ose nuk zgjohet nga pakujdesia 

Gjithnjë derisa nuk i afrohet kismeti. 



Vdeka vjen befasisht, 

Kurse varri është arka e veprave. 



Duro karshi sprovash të kësajë botë, 

Se ska vdekje pa caktim (exhel).

----------


## Klevis2000

*Thënie trenyjore*  

Transmetohet se ka thënë Profeti u : 

Kush zgjohet duke u ankuar në halle të jetës, ai në të vertetë është sikurse të ankohet në Zotin e vetë. Kush agon i bregosur 
për sende të kësaj botë, është aguar në Allahun i hidheruar. 

Kush i lakmon pasanikut dhe pasurinë i ka humbi dy të tretat e 
besimit të vetë. 

Omeri t ka thënë: 

Mirësjellja me njerëzit është gjymsa e mendjes; mos turperimi me pyet
pyetje është gjymsa e diturisë, kurse drejtgjykimi është 
gjymsa e jetës. 

Ka thënë Osmani t : 

Kush heqë dorë nga dynjalleku ka me e dashur Allahu xh. sh; kush i le gjynahët (mëkatët), kanë me e dashur melekët, e kush i 
zgjidh hallet e myslimanëve, kanë me e dashur muslimanët. 

Ka thënë Aliu t : 

Prej (të gjithë) mirësive të kësaj botë islami më siguri të mjafton; prej (gjithë) angazhimesh të mjafton degjimi (i Allahut), e prej 
të gjitha këshillave të mjafton këshilla e vdekjes. 

Ibn Mesudi t ka thënë: 

Sa njerëz janë mashtruar duke pranuar dhurata, sa nga ata janë mashtruar me falenderime e sa njerëz janë rrejtë në atë që 
mëkatët atyre janë mbuluar. 

Pejgamberi Davudi u ka thënë: 

Në Zeburin është shpallur: i mençuri duhet të kujdeset vetëm me tri sende: 
përgatitjen për Diten e rikthimit, furnizimin bazë për 
jetesë dhe në kërkesën e kënaqesisë tek halali (të lejuarit). 

Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se ka thënë Profeti: 

Tre sende shpetojnë, tre rrenojnë e shkatërojnë, tre janë gradime, dhe tre shpagim. 

Shpëtojnë: frika prej Allahut, publikisht dhe fshehtas, përmbajtja e udhës së drejtë në skamje e begati, e më tutje drejtësia në 
gazmend e në hidhërim. 

E rrenojnë: koprracia e rreptë, ndjekja e qejfit dhe mendja e lartë 
(egoizmi). 

Shperblimet janë: dhenja e selamit (pershendetja), ushqimi i të verfërit dhe fala e namazin natën kur njerëzit flejnë. 

Shpagimet janë: plotsimi i abdestit në netët e ftohta, me marr hapa kah xhemati (tubim i njerëzve) dhe me i prit namazet njerin 
pes tjetrit. 

Ka thënë Xhibrili: 

O Muhammed e : jeto si të duash, por dije se je i vdekur. Dashuro kend të duash, por dije se ke me u nda prej atij. Puno çka të duash, ajo ka me tu kompenzuar. (shperblyer). 

Profeti e ka thënë: 

Tre persona Allahu do ti strehoj nën hije të Arshit (fronit) atëherë kur nuk do të ketë tjetër hije: ate i cili merr abdest në gjendje të rëndë (smundja, ftohtë etj.), atë, i cili shkon për terr në xhami dhe atë që ushqen të uriturit. 

E kanë pyet Ibrahimin u : për se Allahu xh. sh. të ka marr për mik të vetën? 

Për tre sende  ka thënë. 

- Zgjodha urdherin e Allahut para urdherit të tjerëve, 

- nuk kam pas gajle për atë që Allahu kujdesohet për mua, 

- dhe as nuk kam ngrënë as darke e as drekë pa pasur musasfir me veti. 

Një i urtë ka thënë: 

Tre sende mi heqin brengat: përkujtimi i Allahut të madheruar, takimi me robet e Tij të mirë (evlijat) dhe fjalimi i të urtëve. 

Hasani Basriu ka thënë: 

Kush muk ka edukim, nuk ka as dituri, kush nuk ka durim (sabr), nuk ka as besim, dhe kush nuk është i devotshem, nuk është 
i aferti i Allahut. 

Transmetohet se një Izraelit ishte nisur për të kërkuar dituri dhe ky lajm arriti te profeti i tyre. Tek ai dergoi njeriun 
dhe i tha: O djalosh, të këshilloi me tre sende në të cilat është dituria e popujve të kaluar e të tashëm: 

Frikoju nga Allahu fshehur edhe haptas, ruaje gjuhen tende nga marrja e njerëzve nëper gojë dhe mos i permendi përveç për të 
mirë; kujdeso për buken e ngrënë tëjet e fituar në mënyre të ndershme. 

Kur i dëgjoi këto fjalë, djaloshi hoqi dore nga dalja. 

Një njeri nga Izraelit kishte grumbulluar tetëdhjetë arka me dituri e nga ata nuk kishte patur far dobie. Mirëpo Allahu i shpalli 
profetit tyre për ti thënë atij, mbledhsit: Edhe sikur të grumbullosh shumë dituri nuk do të kesh dobi po nuk veprove sipas tre sendeve: 

- mos e dashuro dynjan se ajo nuk është shtëpia e besimtarit; 

- mos u shoqëro me shejtanin (djallin) se ai nuk është shoku i besimtarit; 

- dhe kërkujt mos i bë keq se ajo nuk është puna e besimtarit. 

Transmetohet se në duan e vetë Sulejman Ed-Darani ka thënë: 

O Zoti im, në qoftë se ke me më gjykuar në bazë të punve të mija; un do të lypi mëshiren Tende; e në se ke me më gjykuar 
për koprracin time, un do të lutem për bujarinë Tende; në qoftë se ke me më futë na Zjarr, kam me i lajmëruar banoret e tij se 
un me të vertetë të dua. 

Eshtë thënë : 

Më i lumtur është ai i cili e ka zemren plotë dashuri, trupin e durueshëm dhe është i kënaqur me çka posedon. 

Ibrahim En-Nehaiu ka thënë: 

Eshtë e sigurt se popujt të shkatërruar para jush, janë rrenuar për tri cilësi (vese): kuvendim pa dobi, ushqim pa masë dhe gjum 
të tepëruar. 

Transmetohet nga Jahja ibn Muadh Er-Raziu: 

I lumi ai qe e lë dynjan më parë se e lë ajo atë, dhe ai që ia ndërton vetit varrin para se me hy në te, si edhe ai qe gëzon Zotin e vet para se me u taku me Te. 

Aliu t ka thënë: 

Kush nuk e ka me veti sunnetin (ligjin) e Allahut, pastaj sunnetin e Profetit të Tij, dhe të dashurit të Tij, ai ska kurgja në dorë. 

Atë e pyten: - çka është sunneti i Allahut? 

- Ruajtja e fshehtësisë  u përgjegj. 

- Po çka është sunneti i Profetit?  ishte pyetja tjetër. 

- Me njerëz me u sjell me ëmbelsi. 

- Çka është sunneti i dashurve të Tij? 

- Me i duru maltretimet e njerzëve. 

Të paret tanë kanë këshilluar njeri tjetrin me tri sende dhe kanë 
koresponduar në ata: kush bënë perpjeke për jetën e ardhme, 
Allahu ka me ia zgjidhë problemet e jetës dhe të besimit. Kush e hijeson 
brendshmerin (shpirtin) e vet, Allahu ka me ia zbukuru 
pamjen e jashme të trupi tij. Kush i ballanson (rregullon llogarit) ate çka është mes tij dhe Allahut, Allahu ka me e rregullu atë 
çka është mes tij dhe njerzëve. 

Nga Aliu t transmetohet: 

Behu njeriu më i mirë te Allahu  në syt i vet më i keqi dhe behu për njerëzit njeri nga ata! 

Allahu Y i ka shpall profetit Uzejr: 

O Uzejr, kur ben mëkatin e vogel, mos e shiko imtësin e tij, por shiko në Ate se kuj i ke bër mëkatin; kur të kaplisë një mirësi 
e vogel, mos e nënçmo, po shiko Ate i cili të ka furnizu (me te); kur të kaplisë e keqja, mos u anko në Mue të krijesat e mija, 
ashtu sikurse Unë që sankohem në ty të melekt e Mij atëherë kur tek Unë arrinë turpi yt. 

Hatim El-Esam ka thënë: 

Për çdo mengjez shejtani me pyetën: Me çka ushqehesh? Çka veshen  dhe ku banon? 

Unë i përgjigjem: Ushqehem me vdekje, veshi qefinin dhe banoi në varr. 

Profet e ka thënë: 

Kush delë nga hieja e mëkatit për nder të përvujtenisë, Allahu xh. sh. do ta pasurojë pa thesar, do ta ndihmojë pa ushtri dhe 
do ta forcojë pa fisni (të aferm). 

Transmetohet se i Derguari i Zotit një ditë kishte dalë tek sahabet dhe i kishte pyetur: 

Si keni ndjeh? 

Thënë: Kemi ndjeh si besimtaret ne Allahun xh. sh. 

E çka është shenji i besimit tuaj? 

Në vështirësi jemi të durueshëm, në begati jemi mirënjohës, e në paracaktimin (kada) e jemi të kënaqur. 

Në këta Alejhisselami tha: Ju jeni besimtar të vertetë, pasha Zotin e Kabes! 

Allahu i ka shpall një profetit: 

Kush takohet me Mu dhe Me Don, do ta shti në Xhennetin Tim. Kush takohet me Mu dhe më friksohet, do ta ruajt nga Zjarri 
Im. Kush takohet me Mua, e Me turperohet, do tu bëjë që melekt të harrojn në gjynahet e tij. 

Transmetohet se Abdullah ibn Mesudi ka thënë: 

Kryeje atë që të ka urdhëruau Allahu dhe do të jeshë njeriu më i devotshëm; largohu nga haramet se to të jeshë asketi më i 
madh; kënaqu me atë që të ka dhuruar Allahu e do të jesh njeriu më i pasur. 

Salih El-Merkadi duke kaluar pranë disa shtëpiash tha: 

Ku janë banoret e tuaj të mëparshem, ku janë njerëzit e dikuershëm? Dikush i ka përgjegjë: Gjurmet e tyre janë shuar, nën tokë trupat u janë zhdukur, kurse veprat iu kanë mbetur var për qafë si gjerdan. 

Nga Aliu t : 

Në se dikuj i bënë mirësi, je bërë udhëheqesi i tij, kërkove nga dikush sherbim, je ber robi i tij, kend të duash mohoje, me te 
ke me qenë krejtësisht i njëjtë. 

Ka thënë Jahja ibn Muadhi (Allahu e mëshiroftë): 

Me e braktisë krejt dynjan do të thotë krejtësishtë me e rremby, pra kush e len në tërësi, në tërësi e ka marr. Për këtë  merre 
në atë mënyrë që ta lësh krejtësishtë,dhe lëne në atë menyrë si ke me marr. 

E kanë pyetur Ibrahim ibn Ed-hemin: Me çka e ke arritur zuhdin 
(asketizmin)? Tha: Në tri sende: 

E pash varrin boshë, kurse me veti mik nuk kam; pash rrugen e gjatë, e me veti nuk kam ushqime; dhe e pash Të fuqishmin se 
si me gjykon e unë nuk kam asnjë argument. 

Esh-Shibil-li (Njeri nga sufit e njohur) ka thënë: 

Zoti im, deshirojë ti dhurojë të gjitha veprat e mija të mira krahas varfërisë dhe pafuqisë sime, dhe si nuk do doja të mi falësh të gjitha veprimet e mija të këqija, krahas me pavarsin Tende nga unë! 

E pastaj tha: Kur don me qenë mik me Allahun, tëhuajsohu nga vetëvehtja. 
Dhe vazhdoi: Sikur ta kishit shijuar kënaqësinë e 
afrimit (shpirtëror) kishit ditur çka është idhtimi i ndarjes. 

E kanë pyetur Sufjan Es-Sevrijun: Si me u bë mik i Allahut Y ? Eshtë përgjegj: 

Mos me u shoqërua me çfardo fytyre të bukurë, ze të këndshëm e gjuhë të mprehtë (të dalluar). 

Ibn Abbasi t ka thënë: 

Zuhdi (asketizmi) përbehet nga tri shkronja (zënore): ze, ha, dhe de. Ze është përgatitje (zad) për Diten e rikthimit. Ha (huda) 
paraqet udhëzimin në besim, kurse de (devam) tregon qendrushmerin në respekimin ndaj Allahut. 

Në rastin tjeter ka thënë: 

Zuhdi ka tri germa  ze është me braktis zbukurimin (zinetin); ha është me heqë dorë nga qejfet (heva); dhe de është me e 
braktisë ketë botë (dunja). 

Hamid ibn Latifit i ka ardhë një njeri dhe e ka lutur për këshillë. Ai ka thënë: Mbroje besimin e vetë me kapak si kopertinat e 
mus-hafit. E pyeten: Çka janë kopertinat i besimit?U përgjeg: Mos me folë më tepër se është e nevojshme, me marr nga kjo botë vetëm atë që është e domosdoshme, e mos me u perzi me njerëz vetëm aqë sa e kerkon nevoja. Pastaj, dije se 
themeli i zuhdit është largimi nga sendet e ndaluara, qofshin të vogëla ose të mëdha, kryerja e të gjitha obligimeve të besimit, 
qofshin ata të lehta ose të rënda dhe me iu leshuar këtë botë dashamirve të saj, e çdo send në atë, të vogël e të madhe. 

Lukman El-Hakimi i ka thënë djalit të vetë: 

Biri im! Në të vertetë njerëzit përbehen nga tre elemente: Njeri i takon Allahut, i dyti atyre, kurse i treti krimbit. Ajo e cila është 
e Allahut  është shpirti i tij, ajo që i takon atij (njeriut)  është vepra e tij, kurse ajo që i takon krimbit është trupi i tij. 

Aliu t ka thënë: 

Tre sende forcojnë intelektin dhe pastrojn fytin - pastrimi dhembve, agjerimi dhe leximi i Kuranit. 

Transmetohet nga Kab ibn Ahbari t se ka thënë: 

Tri fortifikata janë për besimtarin: xhamia, përkujtimi në Allahun 
(dhikrullah) dhe leximi i Kuranit. 

Ka thënë një i urtë: 

Te Allahu ekzistojnë tre tresare të cilat ia jep vetëm atij që e do: 
varferin, smundjen dhe durimin. 

Transmetohet se Ibn Abbasi t ka qenë i pyetur: Cila ditë është më e mirë, cili muaj e cila vapra është më e mirë? Dita më e 
mirë është xhumaja, është përgjegjur, muaji më i mirë është ramazani, kurse vepra më e mirë është zbatimi (kryerja) i namazit në kohen e tij.
 Pas tre ditësh arriti ky lajm tek Aliu dhe tha: Me i pas pyet 
dijetarët e lindjes e të perenimit për këtë çeshtje, nuk e 
kishin thënë atë që iu tregoi Ibn Abbasi. Megjithatje, unë kishe me thënë: 
vepra më e mirë është ajo të cilen Allahu e pranon 
prej teje, muaji më i mirë është ai në të cilin njeriu sinqerishtë pendohet, kurse dita më e mirë është ajo kur ke me e lanë këtë 
botë se basimtar në Allahun Y . 

Poeti ka shenuar: 

A se ven re se si dita dhe nata na sprovojnë, 

Kurse ne haptas dhe fshehtas luejmë. 



Mos i lakmo kësaj botë dhe dhuntive të saja, 

Me siguri që ajo shtëpi nuk është banesa yte. 



Para vdekjes puno në dobi të shpirtit tend 

E mos të dallandisin shumë vëllezër e shokë. 

Është thënë: 

Kur Allahu i uron robit të vetë mirësi, i mudeson që ai ta kuptoj besimin, të jetë zahid në ketë botë, dhe ia hap sytë për ti 
verejtur të metat e veta. 

Transmetohet se ka thënë Profeti e : 

Nga kjo botë me janë dukur të vlershme tri: era e mirë (aroma), gratë, kurse kënaqësia e ime është në namazin. 

Bashk me të kanë ndejur as-habet e tij, e Ebu Bekr Es-Siddiku t tha: Ke thënë të vertetën, o i Derguari i Allahut. Në ketë 
botë mua me pelqejn tri: shikimi në fytyrën e Profetin e Zotit, dhenia e pasurisë për Profetin e Zotit dhe bija ime të jetë me 
Profetin. 

Pastaj tha Omeri t : Të vertetën e ke thënë, o Ebo Bekr; e për Mua nga kjo botë i dua tre sende: me urdhëru mirësi, me pengu 
të këqijat, dhe (me bajtë) rrobet e vjetëruara. 

Në atë Osmani tha t : Drejtë ke folë o Omer; mua në dynjalluk tri më janë të dashura: me e ushqu të untin, me e vesh të 
zhveshurin dhe me lexue Kuran. 

Në fund tha Aliu t : O Osman, e vërtete është ajo çka thue; mue në kynjalluk me janë duk tri: me i shërbye musafirit sa më 
mirë, me agjiru në verë dhe të rënit me shpatë. 

Derisa ata ishin preokupuar më bisedë, erdhi Xhebraili dhe u tha: Allahu me dergoi kur e ndëgjoi biseden tuaj dhe të 
urdheron me më pyet se çka kishe unë dëshirue sikur të isha krijesë e kësaj botë. Alejhisselami e pyeti: Çka kishe dëshirue 
sikur të ishe krijese e kësaj bote? Ai u përgjegj: Me i udhëzua ata që kanë humb veten, me u shoqërua me të huajt të cilet i 
janë nenshtruar Allahut dhe me i ndihmu njerzit e varfer. 

Dhe pastaj vazhdoi Xhebraili: Zoti i Gjithfuqieshem tek robet e vet i adhuron tri karakteristika: me dhenë çdo gjë nga vetja në 
pendim me qajtë dhe durim në varferi. 

Një i urt ka thënë: 

Kush mbeshtet në mendjen e vetë, ka me e humb vetën, kush dëshirom kënaqësi në pasurin e vetë, gjithmonë pak ka me 
pasë, e kush ka me lypë fuqi te krijesat  përgjithmonë ka me qenë i dobët. 

Ka thënë i urti: 

Fryti i njohurisë ka tre shenja  turpi nga Allahu, dashuria për Allahun e miqësia me Allahun. 

Transmetohet se Profeti e ka thënë: 

Dashuria është themeli i diturisë, kurse shmangja nga mëkatët është shenjë besimi të qendrueshem. Kulmi i besimit është 
devoshmeria dhe kënaqësia me atë çka ka caktuar Allahu. 

Sufjan ibn Ujejne ka thënë: 

Kush e don Allahun, atë ka me e dashun ai të cilin Allahu e don; kush e don atë të cilin Allahu e don  ka me e dashur në emer 
të Allahut, e kush dashuron atë që don në emer të Allahut  ai don të mos din njerzit për këte. 

Eshtë regjistruar se Profeti u ka thënë: 

Dashuria e sinqertë i ka tri karakteristika: njeriu më tepër don me e dëgjua të dashurin kur flet sesa dikend tjetër; don me ndej 
me te më tepër se me dikend tjetër dhe interesohet ta kënaq të dashurin para çdo kuj tjetër. 

Transmetohet Vehb ibn Munebbih El-Jemaniu t : 

Është regjistruar në Tevrat se njeriu i pangopur është i vobekt edhe në qoftë pronari i krejtë botës  dhe se të përvuajturit i 
nenshtrohen edhe pse është rob, kurse ai që është i kënaqur me pak është i pasur edhe nëse ështe i uritur. 

Një i urtë ka thënë: 

Kush njeh Allahun nuk ka me pasur lezet pranë krijesave; kush e njeh dynjallekun, ska me pas marak në te; e kush e njeh 
drejtësin e Allahut të Madheruar, nuk ka me pas keqëkuptim me njerëz. 

Zenun El-Misriu ka thënë: 

Çdo kush që frikohet, është i arratisur, si ai që lakmon është në hulumtin, kurse ai i cili shoqërohet me Allahun i shmanget 
vetes. 

Pastaj ka vazhduar: Ai që e njeh Allahun është rob, zemra e tij është largëpamse, kurse veprimtaria e tij për hir të Allahut është 
shumë e madhe. 

Dhe tha: Besnik është ai që njeh Allahun e madhëruar, zemra e tij është mendje njohëse (vigjilente), kurse puna e tij në emer të 
Allahut është shumë madhe. 

Transmetohet se Sulajman Ed-Darani ka thënë: 

Themeli i çdo mirësie në ketë e në botën tjetër është frika në Allahun ; 
Çelsi i dynjallekut është ngopja, kurse çelsi i ahiretit 
është uria. 

Eshtë thënë: 

Ibadeti është zanat, punishta e tij është vetëmia, kapitali është 
devotëshmeria, kurse fitimi është Xhenneti. 

Malik ibn Dinari ka thënë: 

Shndëroji tre sende me tre tjera për tu ber besimtar: hamendjen me perulje, lakmin (tëpangopurin) me kënaqësi dhe zilin me 
konsultim (këshillim).

----------


## Klevis2000

Thënie  katërnyjore 

Eshtë shenuar se i Derguari i Zotit e i ka thënë Ebu Dherrit El-Gifarit t : 

O Ebu Dherr, rindertoje anin tende se deti është i thellë, merr me veti tërë pajisjen se udha është e lagët, lehtesoje barren që 
merre se perpejtja është e veshtierë dhe bëhu i sinqert në veprimin tend se Ai i cili vëzhgon të gjitha i sheh. 

Poeti ka thënë: 

Obligimi njerzëve është me u pendua, 

Kurse braktisja e mëkateve është më se i duhur. 

Durimi në rastet e veshtira është i rënde, 

Por se leshimi i shperblimit është më i rendë. 



Koha në ndryshimin e vet është e çuditshme, 

Porse moskujdesi i njerzëve është më i çuditur. 



Cdo gjë që do me erdhe është i afër, 

Kurse vdekja e të gjithave është më e afërt. 

Një i urtë ka thënë: 

Katër sende janë të bukura, kurse katër prej tyre janë edhe më të hijshme: 

Turpi tek njerëzit është i bukur, kurse te femrat është edhe më i bukur. 

Drejtësia të çdokush është e bukur, kurse te udhëheqësit është edhe më i bukur. 

Të penduarit të pleqët është i bukur, kurse te të rinjt edhe më i hijeshem. 

Doredhënia është e bukur te pasanikët, kurse te të varferit edhe më i bukur. 

Ka thënë i urti: 

Katër të këqia janë më të shëmtuara se katër: 

Mëkati te djaloshi është i keqë, kurse te plaku është edhe më i keqë. 

Interesimi për këtë botë te injoranti është i shëmtuar kurse te dijetarët është dhe më i vrazhtë. 

Dembelia (pritesa) në dëgjesen e Zotit te të gjithë njerëzit është e shëmtuar, kurse te dijetaret dhe studentet edhe më e 
shëmtuar. 

Kryelartësia e të pasurit është e shëmtuar, por kryelartësia e të varferit është edhe më e shëmtuar. 

Profeti u ka thënë: 

Yjet janë siguri e banorëve të qiellit,(dijetaret) e kur ata rrezohen do të jetë fundi i banorëve të qiellit. 

Pasardhësit e mi janë siguri për ummetin tim, e kur të zhduken ata, edhe ummeti i im ka me u zhdukë. 

Unë jam garanci i as-habeve të mi, e kur të kaloj unë kanë me u zhdukë edhe sahabet e mi. 

Malet janë mburojë e tokës dhe kur të zhduken ata do të vie fundi i banorëve të Tokës. 

Ebu Bekr Es-Siddiku ka thënë: 

Katër sende i plotësojnë katër të tjerat: 

Namazi me sehve  sexhde, agjerimi me sadekatul  fitr, haxhi me kurban, kurse imani (besimi) me xhihadin. 

Abdullah b. Mubareku ka thënë: 

Kush falen çdo ditë dymbëdhjetë rekate, e ka plotësuar borxhin e namazit; kush agjinon për çdo muaj nga tri ditë, e ka 
plotësuar borxhin e agjërimit; kush lexon për çdo dit nga njëqindë ajete  ai i ka kryer obligimin e leximit; e kush jep sadaka për çdo xhuma ka një derhem, e ka krye detyren e sadakasë. 

Omeri t ka thënë: 

Ekzistojnë katër dete: 

Afshi është deti i mëkatit, shpirti është deti i ëndjesh (qejfesh), vdekja eshtë deti i jetës, kurse varri është deti i pendesës.


*Per me shume Fjale te Urta*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24163

----------


## Del Monako

> Del monako nuk thuhet Aliu a.s por Aliu r.a (RADIALLAHU ANHU) Allahu qofte i kenaqur me te.A .S Alejhis-Selam eshte vetem per profetet.


Ke te drejte, me paska shpetuar!   :buzeqeshje:  


(V)

Njeri shkoi tek Profeti a.s dhe e i tha qe donte te falej, por jo 5 here pasi ishte shume per te, por 2 ose 3 here. Dhe e pyeti, pasi nuk e kuptonte pse duhet te ishte 5-se.
Profeti a.s i tha qe te imagjinonte nje punetor qe punonte diku larg ne nje fabrike dhe qe gjate punes donte s'donte ndotej nga pislliku. Pasi mbaronte punen, per te shkuar nga fabrika tek shtepia e tij, punetori duhet te kalonte 5 lumenj qe gjendeshin midis. Profeti a.s e pyeti ate te cilin po degjonte, se a do te ishte akoma i pa paster ky punetor qe do kalonte 5 lumenjte apo do te ishte i paster kur te mberinte ne shtepi. Sigurisht qe pergjigja ishte qe pas 5 lumenjsh nuk do te kishte me shenja pislliku ne trup. Dhe Profeti a.s me urtesine e tij i shpjegoi qe 5 lumenjte jane si 5 vaktet e faljes, te cilat largojne nga ty(njeriu) cdo gjynah qe ke bere gjate dites, qofte edhe pa dashje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INDRITI

*Allahu eshte Falesi me i Madh* 

Transmetohet se ne ditet kur Musai alejhi selam endej me Beni Izraelet ne shkretetire, nje thatesire e madhe kaploi. Se bashku, ata i ngriten duart drejt qiellit duke u lutur per shi. Por per çudi te Musait as. dhe te atyre aty, pak re te shperndara ne qiell u zhduken krejt, nxehtesia u leshua edhe me mbi ta dhe thatesira po ashtu. 

Iu shpall Musaitas. se ne mes tyre gjendej nje njeri qe nuk i bindej Allahut per me shume se 40 vjet. *"Thuaj qe te largohet vete ai nga bashkesia juaj", i tha Allahu xh.sh. Musait, "dhe vetem atehere Une do te derdh shiun mbi ju."* 

Keshtu Musai as. thirri njerezit dhe u tha: "Nje njeri mes nesh nuk i eshte bindur Allahut per 40 vjet.  Vetem pasi ai te dali vete dhe te largohet nga turma, Allahu do te na leshoje shiun." Burri priti duke pare majtas e djathtas me shprese se po del dikush tjeter te thote qe ai eshte, por askush nuk po dilte. Djerse filluan t'i dalin dhe ai e dinte se behej fjale per te. 

Burri filloi te mendoje se nese nuk tregonte gjithe njerezit do te vdisnin nga etja, por nese dilte para turmes do te turperohej pergjithmone. 

Ashtu ne heshtje i ngre duart me nje sinqeritet te madh qe nuk e kishte ndier me pare dhe me lotet qe i ridhnin ne faqe tha: "O Allah me meshiro! O Allah m'i mbulo mekatet! O Allah, me fal!" 

E ndersa Musa as. dhe njerezit e tjere po prisnin qe nje njeri te dale para turmes si mekatari, rete u mblodhen ne qiell dhe shiu filloi te bjere mbi ta. Musai as. e pyeti Allahun e Madheruar. *"O Allah, Ti na bekove me shi edhe pse mekatari nuk e tregoi se kush eshte."* Allahu svt. iu pergjigj: *"O Musa, eshte per shkak te pendimit te atij njeriu qe une bekova gjithe Beni Izraelet me uje" 

Musai as. duke dashur te dije se kush eshte ky njeri i bekuar pyet: "Ma trego se kush eshte ky njeri O Allah!" Allahu svt. pergjigjet: "O Musa, Une ia fsheha gjynahet ketij njeriu per 40 vjet, a mendon se do t'ia nxjerr pasi ai u pendua?" .*

----------


## Zana e malit

Shume njerez kane qene qe kane bere plane per te permiresuar gjendjen e popujve te tyre, por shume te paket jane ata qe kane arritur t’i shohin ato plane te zbatuara. Domethene, shume jane njerezit qe kane enderruar per te permiresuar boten, por shum te paket jane ata qe kane arritur t’i shohin te zbatuara parimet dhe enderrimet e tyre ne jeten e vet. Nga ky grup nuk perjashtohen edhe profetet.

Le te marrim per shembull Krishtin. Ai nuk arriti te shohe pasuesit e vet te perqafojne mesimet e tij. Feja Krishtere u perhap ne bote pas vdekjes se Krishtit.

Muhammedi eshte nder ato profete dhe reformatore te rralle qe arriti te shohe ne jeten e tij, popullin e vet te perqafoje parimet qe predikoi dhe te veshtroje me kenaqesi ndryshimet dhe reformat qe sollen mesimet e tij ne tere Arabine e me ndermjetesine e arabeve ne tere boten.

   Arabet para Muhammedit besonin ne idhuj. Qabeja ishte qendra e 360 e ca idhujve. Muhammedi u mesoi atyre se Zoti, krijuesi i botes dhe i gjitheckase eshte Nje, I pashoq, I ploteditur, i plotfuqishem. E pastroi Qabene nga idhujt dhe e beri tempull ose faltore te Nje Zoti, Zotit te gjithesise, Zotit te tere popujve e kombeve.

Perpara Muhammedit, cdo fis luftonte tjetrin per gjene me te vogel. Plackitja ishte mode dhe veper qe lavderohej. Muhammedi ndaloi lufterat ne mes te tyre dhe i beri te gjithe besimtaret vellezer. Prona e secilit prej tyre ishte e shenjte dhe nuk duhej prekur pa lejen e te zotit. Fiset i bashkoi ne nje grup, ne nje shtet, ne “Vellazerimin Islam” me te drejta te barabarta  dhe detyra te njejta. Luften ua lejoi vetem per te mbrojtur lirine. Paqen e beri gjendje te preferueshme. E me fjalen “Paqe” (Selam) i urdheroi te pershendetnin njeri tjetrin.

   I varferi dhe i dobti merreshin neper kembe e shtypeshin nga i pasuri dhe i forti. Muhammedi e beri te pasurin t’a doje te varferin dhe te perpiqet per permiresimin e gjendjes se tij; jo vetem qe porositi t’a ndihmoje ne cdo rast por e ngarkoi qe te japi 2.5%  nga pasuria e tij per permiresimin e gjendjes se te varferit. E urdheroi qe kjo shume jo vetem te perdoret per te miren e te varferve Muslimane, por *per te ndihmuar cdo te varfer te cfaredo feje.*

   Gruaja, ne cdo faze te jetes se saj perdorej si nje placke e pavlefte. Shume prej vajzave te porsalindura varroseshin te gjalla nga frika e varferise. Muhammedi e ndaloi kete zakon te shemtuar, duke thene se Zoti qe u dhuroi jeten atyre ka per t’i ushqyer. Profeti u mesoi se gruaja ka te njejtat te drejta qe ka burri.
Gruaja si bashkeshorte keqperdorej. Muhammedi porositi qe te sillemi mire me to duke thene: *“Me i miri nga ju eshte ai qe sillet me mire me gruan e tij”*. E per femren si nene ka urdheruar e ka thene*: “Xhenneti eshte nen kembet e nenave”*. Domethene per te fituar Xhennetin duhet te duam dhe te fitojme kenaqesine e saj.
Gruas, qe ishte si placke, i dha te drejte te trashegonte pasurine si bije, bashkeshorte ose nene. Me pak fjale, gruan e ngriti nga grada me e ulet ne ate me te larte. I dha te drejta qe edhe sot e kesaj dite nuk i gezon ne shume ligje moderne.

   Jetimet perdoreshin shume keq. Pasuria e tyre shpenzohej ne te kote. Muhammedi i kercenoi keqperdoresit e pasurive te jetimeve me denime te medha ne jeten tjeter dhe u premtoi shperblime te medha atyre qe kujdeseshin per jetimet. Ne nje rast urdheroi e tha: *“ Une dhe ai qe kujdeset per te ndihmuar jetimet do te jemi se bashku ne parajse si keto dy gishta” *  dhe beri shenje me dy gishta te ngjitur te dores.

    Pija e alkoolit ishte aq e perhapur ne Arabi saqe pihej tri, kater here ne dite. Vera thuajse zinte vendin e ujit. Muhammedi arriti t’a ndaloje krejt alkoolin. Me nje urdher e zhduku kete semundje te lige te shoqerise njerezore nga Arabia. Edhe sot e kesaj dite Muslimanet e vertete nuk e pijne ate fare. Pra Muhammedi mundi te beje, para 14 shekujve ate qe nuk mund ta arrijne te bejne ligjet moderne ne shekullin e XX.
U bene ligje per te ndaluar alkoolin por deshtuan, ndersa Muhammedi me fuqine e ligjeve hyjnore ia arriti qellimit.

       Para Muhammedit Arabia ishte e kredhur ne pellgun e paditurise. Ai i frymezoi Muslimanet me deshire te pashterrur per dituri duke u thene*: “ Mesimi eshte detyre e domosdoshme per cdo Musliman e Muslimane”*. Kerkimin e diturise e beri detyre per cdo besimtar qofte mashkull ose femer.
Te shtyre nga keto porosi dhe shume te tjera, Muslimanet studijuan pothuajse te gjitha diturite e koheve te tyre dhe u bene mesonjes te botes se atehershme ne te tera lemenjte e shkences dhe te kultures. Shume dege te shkences qe kane arritur kulmin ne shekullin e sotem, jane shpikur ose zhvilluar nga Muslimanet e shekujve te kaluar.

SA KOHE QE MUSLIMANET VEPRONIN SIPAS POROSIVE DHE PREDIKIMEVE TE MUHAMMEDIT, PAQA E ZOTIT QOFTE MBI TE, ATA ISHIN ZOTERINJ; KUR FILLUAN TE LENE PASDORE MESIMET ISLAME E KESHILLAT E PROFETIT, HUMBEN DHE U BENE SHERBETORET E TE TJEREVE.

ZHVILLIMI I MUSLIMANEVE, SOT E GJITHE DITEN VARET NE MESIMET E PROFETIT. 



Marre nga libri _“Muhammedi A.S. Profeti Islam” _  autor: *Imam Vehbi Ismaili* viti 1998

ZeM  :zana:

----------


## Zana e malit

_- Kerkoni te mesoni prej djepit deri ne varr

- Kush meson gjuhen e nje kombi rruhet nga te ligat e tija.

- Kerkoni diturine qofte edhe ne Kine (Kina dihej si vend shume i larget)

- Kush meshiron ata qe jane ne toke (qofshin njerez apo kafshe) meshirohet nga Ai qe eshte larte

- Ndihmoni vellaun tuaj ne te mire e ne te lige._  Kur e pyeten Profetin se: _“Te ndihmojme vellaun ne te mire e kuptojme, por si t’a ndihmojme ne te lige? Nuk dime”_  Profeti u pergjigj_:" Vellaun tuaj ne te lige e ndihmoni duke e ndaluar te beje te liga”_

_- Kenaqesia e Zotit eshte ne te kenaqurit e prinderve dhe moskenaqesia e Tij eshte ne moskenaqjen e prinderve.

- Kur dy bashkeshorte jetojne ne harmoni njeri me tjetrin Zoti u fal mekatet e tyre.

- Doni t’i dini cilat jane fajet me te medha? Ato jane: Mohimi i Zotit dhe mosbindja ndaj prinderve.

- Kerkoni diturine, se ajo na ben te zote te dallojme te miren nga e liga, te ndricon udhen per ne parajse, eshte shoqja e jone ne shkretetire, na shoqeron ne veshtiresi, nuk ndahet nga ne edhe kur largohen shoket; eshte ngushellonjese ne vuajtje, eshte nje zbukurim ne mes te shokeve dhe nje armekunder armiqeve.

- Nuk eshte me te vertete hero ai qe mposht kundershtarin, por hero me te drejte eshte ai qe zoteron vetem kur zemerohet._

- _“Kush eshte njeriu me i mire?”_, e pyeten njehere Muhammedin a.s. Ai u pergjigj: _“Njeriu me i mire eshte ai qe jeton nje jete te gjate dhe e kalon duke bere vepra te mira”_  e kur e pyeten kush eshte njeriu me i lige, u pergjigj: _“Ai qe jeten e tij te gjate e perdor per te bere vepra te liga”._

_- Ushqe te uriturin e vizito te semurin dhe liroje skllavin. Ndihmo ate qe vuan, qofte Musliman ose jo.

- Ju nuk hyni ne parajse pa pasur fe. Feja e juaj eshte e plote perderisa te doni per vellaun tuaj ate cka doni per vehte.

- Ata qe fitojne jetesen e tyre me pune te ndershme jane te dashurit e Prendise._

VIJON...

Marre nga libri “ Muhammedi A.S. Profeti Islam”

----------


## INDRITI

Vella dhe moter e dashur!
Sa here qe je ngritur nga gjumi, a ke menduar se mund mos te ngrihesh me? A ke menduar sa here qe ke lare syte, se ndoshta mund te te ndodhe per nje moment e te verbohesh?! A ke menduar ndonjehere kur dikujt i thua fjalen me te kendshme,apo kur i ben dikuj nje kompliment te bukur ndoshta mund te nemitesh e te mos mund te flasesh me?! A ke menduar, se ende pa dale nga pragu i shtepise, te ze vdekja dhe nuk ke mundesi as te pershendetesh me njerezit e familjes, me shoket dhe shoqet.... a ke menduar... a ke menduar...? 
Ah, sa i rende eshte mekati ne supe,kjo barre qe nuk bartet, barre qe nuk durohet, barre qe ndoshta Diten e Rende, do te jete deshmitar kunder nesh!
A ke menduar ndonjehere mbi fjalet e njerezve kur thone: Jeto jeten qe te vjen, se me kurre nuk e gjen". 
A mund te kete dicka qe rendon me shume se mekati? Jo, nuk e besoj . 
Sepse borxhi merret kthehet perseri, fyerjen qe i kemi bere dikujt do ta marrim nese nuk i kerkon te falur, semundja sherohet por shpesh len edhe pasoja apo gjurme tek personi, po ashtu edhe mekati falet pas pendimit por len shume pasoja tek njeriu. Por??!! 
O sa mire e thashe, por?!! Domethene paskam ende shprese se gjithcka nuk ka perfunduar! Shume mire pra. 
Nje dite lexova ne nje vend nje koment shume interesant, madje nje koment shume lehtesues per te gjithe ne. “ky mekatar shtatedhjete e kusur kilogram”. 
Dijetari ne fjale fliste per mekatin dhe pasojat e tij, pastaj per pendimin, per faljen etj. Pendimin e quante institucioni me i dashur i njeriut, vendi me i sigurt ku mund te qendroje njeriu, shpirt ku pushon. 
Me erdhi habi se si kishte bere krahasimin e Zotit si mekatfales dhe mekatarit ne njeren ane, me historine shume interesante te Nenes dhe femijes se saj. 
Nje dite nje djale i vogel, duke luajtur, i kishte krisur dicka ne koke qe te thyeje xhamin e shtepise se tij. Pa e zgjatur e pa menduar shume mori topin dhe goditi mbi xham.
Kraaasssssss.... plasi xhami i shtepise. te gjithe dolen perjashta. Cka per te pare, xhami i thyer, topi i prere, ndersa femijet e tjere te shastisur nga kjo ndodhi. 
Djali qe e kishte bere kete, ishte zverdhur nga frika per xhamin e thyer. Nena e tij menjehere filloi ta qortoje duke kerkuar nga ai qe te hyje menjehere brenda, gje te cilen e refuzoi duke bertitur Joooo, dhe me lote ne sy u largua nga oborri. Nena e tij i tha se nuk ka se ku te shkoje, serish ka per tu kthyer ne shtepi... e pastaj e shohim??! 
Femija i shkrete, tere diten qendroi jashte, duke pasur frike qe te kthehet ne shtepi, sepse nena e tij do ta qortonte shume rende per shkak te xhamit te thyer. Kur erdhi mbremja, nuk pati se ku te shkoje, u nis drejt deres se shtepise, duke thene se cka te dale, le te dale. 
Ju afrua deres dhe trokiti ne te, kur ja nena e tij e celi deren. Ky e dinte fajin e tij, menjehere iu versul nenes se tij dhe e perqafoi duke plasur ne vaj: Me fal nene, me faaal. 
Nena e mllefosur tere diten me djalin, nuk pati e ngrata se c’ te beje, e perqafoi dhe filloi ta qetesoje, duke i thene se xhami do te rregullohet. Hyne brenda dhe gjithcka u be mire. 
A ju kujton kjo dicka o njerez te dashur? A ju kujton vetem nje tregim i shkruar, i imagjinuar, apo eshte dicka me shume.? 
Ketu fillon krahasimi me i bukur. Pra, le t'ia fillojme: 
Femija eshte njeriu i cili ben mekate, dhe i cili me ose pa dashjen e tij gabon. Nena me kete rast paraqet, meshiren ose denimin e Zotit. Mirepo, bukuria e krejt ketij tregimi qendron ne ate se, mbeshtetja me e madhe, Institucioni qe e permenda me lart, eshte PENDIMI. Kjo eshte ajo rruga e cila detyroi femijen te kthehet ne shtepi pas gabimit te bere, detyroi te perqafoje nenen e tij, detyroi te plasin lotet nga syte e tij,dhe ne fund e detyroi nenen te perqafoje te birin dhe tia fale gabimin e bere. 
Keshtu edhe ne njerez, duhet te Pendohemi per mekatet e bera, t'i kthehemi Atij qe na fal, me lot ne sy te pranojme mekatin e bere duke mos iu kthyer kurre te njejtit gabim, sepse Allahu, ne emrin e vet eshte betuar se do te fale, do te fale, do te FALE... nese i thehesh Atij. 
Dijeni te dashur qe Zoti do ti fale qe te gjithe ata qe i kerkojne falje Atij.

*-vijon-*

----------

